# Have any of our dressage riders been yet?



## Supertrooper (7 August 2012)

If so can anyone give updates?


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

There is a thread you can follow in comp riders, but Richard Davison has just been and scored 70.698%.


----------



## NR99 (7 August 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=554692


----------



## Supertrooper (7 August 2012)

Thanks, on it now xx


----------

